# bad DNS? [solved]

## HyperQuantum

I noticed that I cannot reach some websites, such as "kernelnewbies.org". And it's most likely a DNS problem.

"/etc/resolv.conf" looks like this:

```
# Generated by dhcpcd for interface ath0

nameserver 192.168.1.1

```

And the problem can be shown by this command:

```
$ host kernelnewbies.org

kernelnewbies.org has address 32.2.74.92

;; Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet.

```

(I then have to kill the process because it doesn't exit)

After I replace "/etc/resolv.conf" with my own version that has the DNS servers from my ISP in it, the output is different:

```
$ host kernelnewbies.org

kernelnewbies.org has address 74.92.59.67

kernelnewbies.org has IPv6 address 2002:4a5c:3b41:1:216:3eff:fe57:7f4

kernelnewbies.org mail is handled by 0 forlond.surriel.com.

kernelnewbies.org mail is handled by 5 shelob.surriel.com.

kernelnewbies.org mail is handled by 10 forlond.surriel.com.

```

So is this caused by a malfunction in our ADSL router? Can I do anything about it?

Replacing the file "/etc/resolv.conf" is no real solution because dhcpcd overwrites it regularly.

The device is a D-Link DSL-G624T, with firmware "V3.10B01T02.EU-A.20070613".

Would you guys recommend that I try some other (custom) firmware?Last edited by HyperQuantum on Mon Jun 16, 2008 6:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slackline

Trying a new firmware could be worth a try, but its a work-in-progress with the most popular OSS firmware for this router.

----------

## darkphader

 *HyperQuantum wrote:*   

> Replacing the file "/etc/resolv.conf" is no real solution because dhcpcd overwrites it regularly.

 

You don't have to allow the overwrite. See your net.example file. Then try using the opendns.com servers instead of your ISP's.

----------

## xtz

For the ath0 script to stop overwriting your DNS records at startup, u can add 

```
dhcp_eth0="nodns"
```

 to /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## mlivingstone

 *HyperQuantum wrote:*   

> I noticed that I cannot reach some websites, such as "kernelnewbies.org". And it's most likely a DNS problem.
> 
> 

 

On the other hand, you might find that the problem is not you and that kernelnewbies.org is in the Internet boonies (it is *25 links* away from me by traceroute,) and is not answering at present  :Wink: 

HTH

MarkL

----------

## HyperQuantum

 *mlivingstone wrote:*   

> you might find that the problem is not you and that kernelnewbies.org is in the Internet boonies

 

It's not just that website, I have it with others as well, but often not the top level domains. Like I cannot download updates for

my Firefox add-ons with the setting generated by dhcpcd. But I don't have problems with other parts of the Mozilla website.

Now I could adjust the DNS settings on my computer as you people recommended, but that is still not a real solution. It does 

not help my family members here who have the Windows thing on their laptops, though I don't know if they have

experienced the problem yet. But I'm not the only Firefox user here, so... Maybe I should ask them.

I have upgraded the router's firmware a few times already, but it's still the "official" firmware and that did not solve the

problem. OpenWrt is not an option yet; their webpage says that wireless will not work on this device  :Sad: 

----------

## cyrillic

 *HyperQuantum wrote:*   

> "/etc/resolv.conf" looks like this:
> 
> ```
> # Generated by dhcpcd for interface ath0
> 
> ...

 

Your router is acting as a DNS relay.

Check your configuration options, and see if you can turn this "feature" off.

----------

## HyperQuantum

Oh, I didn't know it was something you could turn off. I thought it was somehow implied by the use of DHCP.

But I looked at the DNS settings and there was a "disable DNS relay" option. Problem solved now, thanks.

----------

